# Creaking/cracking cables on Roubaix?



## icaruswings (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey guys, I am having the strangest and very worrying sounds coming from my 2013 Roubaix Pro. It has internally routed cables for the deraillers and rear brake but both are making terrible grinding/creaking noises under stress. It almost sounds like something is giving way/breaking inside the bike.

My main issue: When I pull on my rear brake lever I hear cracking coming from inside my top-tube and feel a lot of roughness in my levers. Same thing for my front derailler (except its in my downtube), when I shift up it makes a cracking/creaking sound and there is roughness in the lever pull. 

I have kept my bike clean and well maintained but this is a bit beyond me as to whats going on, I had the cables replaced last season but experienced none of these problems till now. Does anybody have any ideas?


----------



## tenja (Oct 12, 2009)

Sounds like your cables are rubbing/cutting into the carbon inside the frame. I just ran internal cables in my 2012 frame, and the recommendation is to run the brake cable inside a section of housing with 2-3 donuts on the outside to act as spacers. It works great.

I di the california cross on the shifter cables, so they are pretty centered inside the down tube. 

Any way, I would get it checked out ASAP. That is not right and is certainly some serious issue.


----------

